# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Thảo luận về đấu nối tủ bảng điện

## bigcom

Các cụ cho em hỏi chút về đấu nối tủ bảng điện.
Nếu đấu ngõ vào vào ngõ ra của MCCB như trong hình vẽ thì có ảnh hưởng gì không ạ ?
Em hỏi bên cung cấp MCCB thì họ bảo không sao ạ.

----------


## solero

Trả lời từ hãng schneider-electric, còn Mitsubishi thì chưa rõ ah.

http://www.schneider-electric.us/en/faqs/FA121271/

Trích" Bất kỳ CB nào mà không ghi LINE, LOAD thì đều có thể đấu ngược xuôi..."

----------

haignition

----------


## bigcom

Cảm ơn bạn 
Hãng thì vẫn nhắc là khi đấu nối tủ bảng điện thì hạn chế đấu ngược ạ

----------


## longnguyenkd10

Cái nào có ghi rõ đầu vào đầu ra thì mới cần đầu đúng bác ạ ... Còn không ngược xuôi ok hết .. chỉ là thẩm mỹ nó không được đẹp

----------


## ntd1081

Ngoài vấn đề kỹ thuật còn vấn đề an toàn, nên có nhãn bổ sung đầu vào và đầu ra tải để không thao tác nhầm!

----------


## hieu_potter

Về vấn đề an toàn thì không nên đấu nối như vậy bạn ak. Rất dễ nhầm lẫn cho những người sử dụng hoặc bảo trì sau này.
Bản thân mình mỗi lần gặp trường hợp đấu CB ngược như vậy thì rất bực mình (đôi khi còn abc...  :Big Grin: ).

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Về kỹ thuật thì không có vấn đề. Nhưng những người chuyên nghiệp họ còn không cho lắp thiết bị nằm ngang đề phòng nhầm lẫn. 
 Safety First = An toàn là trên hết! Luôn luôn cần thiết!

----------


## nguyentienductnvn

Cứ bên trên là đầu vào, bên dưới là đầu ra khi con át đặt theo chiều mà mình đọc được chữ là được

----------


## CNC FANUC

Hình như là có nguyên tắc  là nguồn vào mắc vào ngàm cố định còn tải mắc vào ngàm di động, mà đó là nguyên tắc thôi

----------

